# 921 demise - any one know when?



## doxieland

my dear 921 is still chugging along....with it's daily black screens and need of constant reboots. any one know how much longer i have with it before it becomes a doorstop? 

thanks,
doxieland


----------



## Allen Noland

You can call Dish and get it replaced anytime.


----------



## BattleZone

Actually, I'd jump on that replacement quickly, because at some point soon, they'll stop doing those free upgrades.

To the OP: Dish will give you a free upgrade to a leased 622 receiver, which is FAR better than your 921, and of course, gets all the MPEG4 HD programming.


----------



## doxieland

if i do take the leased 622, can i continue to use the 921 as a standard def receiver in a different room - if so, for how long will it function or is it REALLY going to be turned off?

thanks again,
doxieland


----------



## 4HiMarks

If you get the right CSR, you should be able to get it replaced by an owned 622. At least that's what happened to me. YMMV though, since my 921 also managed to die right after I re-activated it. Go figure.


----------



## BattleZone

In the next month or two, Dish is changing its entire infrastructure over to a new version of its encryption system, from Nagravision v2 to v3. Only receivers with the new, purple access cards (or newer receivers with updated internal access cards) will work with Nagra v3. A number of older, obsolete receivers, including the 921, aren't getting new cards or the software to make the new cards work, so once the system is switched over, the 921 is going to be a brick. It won't get anything in any resolution.


----------



## Jason Nipp

To big to be a doorstop, I think it would be a trip hazard.

I agree with IIP, I'd move on, there's no telling how much longer any upgrade offer will be available.


----------



## BarryO

Just to close this saga, my 921 got bricked on 04/09/09.

A guy's bringing out a 622 on Sunday.


----------



## TSR

The Discontinued Receiver Promotion will Expire 1/31/2010, so while you do have plenty of time
to call in, I would recommend you do it as soon as possible.


----------



## Michael P

BattleZone said:


> Actually, I'd jump on that replacement quickly, because at some point soon, they'll stop doing those free upgrades.
> 
> To the OP: Dish will give you a free upgrade to a leased 622 receiver, which is FAR better than your 921, and of course, gets all the MPEG4 HD programming.


Swapping an owned DVR for a leased DVR is never a good thing. Make sure you get a 622 that you own! It should cost you nothing to get this upgrade. E* wants to get all 921's (as well as 942's and several SD DVR's) "off the street" due to the TiVO suit.


----------



## P Smith

"Swapping an owned DVR for a leased DVR is never a good thing" - adding to that you paid $1000 for this POS 921 back then. It's more likely class action suit should start from all 921 owners against rotten rules of the corporate.


----------



## mark40

Nice idea, the number of services you could add into this mashup is nearly unlimited. Indeed you have given me an idea to a little app I have been developing.


----------



## oxy8384

I upgraded to a leased 722 a while back and moved the (decommissioned) 921 into the bedroom as an OTA HD receiver and DVR (in anticipation of getting an HD TV in there, soon). I don't remember seeing any information in my Dish bills about the COMPLETE demise of the 921 or an exchange program and, by the time we noticed it was struggling(we rarely watch TV in bed), no one at Dish knew anything about swapping the OWNED 921 for an OWNED 622. After going around in circles I gave up. Then, it bricked. Very frustrating. If I ever do decide to leave dish or add another HD DVR to the mix, I think I'll just demand that they let me keep the 722. By that time, it will be paid for anyway.

First, they get you hooked on MPEG2, then upsell you to the hard stuff (MPEG4), and the next thing you know, your freebasing MPEG11.

Is there a 12 step program for me?


----------

